# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى  J.A.U V3.0.6 UPDATE READY! Direct Unlock new Security Galaxy S 2, Emporia V100 Unlock

## mohamed73

**** NEW UPDATE FOR J.A.U IS READY ****  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     

```
================================================================================ WHATS NEW? (V3.0.6): .) ADDED EMPORIA V100 Unlock Solution! (TI BASED MODELS not the Skyworks once)  FIRST IN THE WORLD (AGAIN!) .) ADDED Samsung Galaxy S 2 direct Code reading from phone .) ADDED Samsung Galaxy S 2 DIRECT UNLOCK for NEW SECURITY (works also on old once)    (Needed files download from support) .) ADDED LG-A130, LG-A133, LG-A-133GO Unlock per Code Reading .) Fixed Emporia Unlock for new flashchip based phones
```

================================================================================   *for SAMSUNG Galaxy S 2 unlock:*
please download files from support folder: "i9100 Unlock"
you find there needed drivers and files.. 
1.) set phone in download mode (hold vol down - action key - power on)
and press vol up.
on screen must apprear "DOWNLOAD.."
2.) install drivers and Odin
3.) write Kernel_for_unlock.tar as bootloader (takes only 2 seconds)
4.) start phone and jau and install again drivers
5.) press "DIRECT UNLOCK" button and jau start unlocking...
all codes will be set to: 000000 and phone is also fully unlocked
6.) write back: Kernel_after_unlock.TAR using odin and ALL IS DONE!    *WORKS ON NEW SECURITY PHONES AND ON OLD SECURITY PHONES TOO!* 
on old security phones, you can read all codes and locklevels.
if you have just nv_data backup you can also read all codes from this file.        *EMPORIA V100 Unlocking:*
1.) solder cables like shown in the pinout picture on support server or
build adapter.
i used the riffbox platine to make adapter.
just remove the imei label and you find connection pinouts without need
to open the phone
2.) connect phone to jau box or any other supported device
3.) press the "unlock" button, in just some seconds you get unlock codes *very simple, very fast!*     *LG A130, A133, A133GO.. Unlocking:*
1.) same prozedure like all others.. simple and fast per code reading.     *FIXED V29, V29i, TELME C121, TELME C121-USB Unlocking:*
1.) in last version, the booting process was broken, sorry for that and
thanks to users how reported the bug... now its fixed and working..
2.) new V29i firmware supported for unlock.   
wbr.
hari

----------


## khaledrepa

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## المحطة

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

